# "WhiTTe Rose" Yorkshire March Meet



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Thursday 21st march / 7.30pm @ Xscape...

Postcode: WF10 4TA

Meet at the back of the car park. Fine dining details to follow I should imagine...?

*Attendees:*
TondyTT
TootRS
James
Mark
heiliger.stanislaus (Stan)

*Maybes: *
Darthawkeye
Phil

Apologies, I dont have all usernames to hand. Havnt found a posting for this month so thought I'd get the ball rolling.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Curry again maybe?

Or we could always go to McDonald's drive through with the Saxo and ST crew :roll:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers Brad,

I meant to put a post up last week, but av been manic with work :?

Regards Shaun


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

No worries, I'm happy with curry. Pub food. I know an amazing steak house (but its a pub) in Rythre, which is 10mins between tadcaster and Sherburn... Nice roads again, here's the link, check out the menu.

Rythre Arms Steakhouse http://rythrearms.co.uk/menu/

A table will need booking, they are popular.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Really enjoyed the drive out last time Brad, top marks for a well organised evening and great food too.

I'll really try and give R8Richard a strong nudge/kick to come along to this one. I'm sure he'll want to show off his new tailights


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

TootRS said:


> Really enjoyed the drive out last time Brad, top marks for a well organised evening and great food too.
> 
> I'll really try and give R8Richard a strong nudge/kick to come along to this one. I'm sure he'll want to show off his new tailights


That means he'll want to be at the front :lol:

Thoughts on the restaurant above? I've got a mate tagging along who's out to taste the remap, and some fine dining of course!


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Restaurant looks really nice mate, lets see what the others think.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope to make it. I'll be on holidays in the UK.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> I hope to make it. I'll be on holidays in the UK.


Are you somehow bringing your TTRS over with you?


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> heiliger.stanislaus said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to make it. I'll be on holidays in the UK.
> ...


Not on this trip ... I'll be driving a little Citroen. SixT didn't have any TTs for hire.

I'll be happy to admire the TTs there. Frankly, I'm more interested in the social aspects, banter, food, drink, etc.

In my defense, I will most likely be the one who traveled the furthest to get there.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> I hope to make it. I'll be on holidays in the UK.


You're more than welcome to join us Stan.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Darthhawkeye said:


> heiliger.stanislaus said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to make it. I'll be on holidays in the UK.
> ...


I'm looking forward to it.

Cheers!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > heiliger.stanislaus said:
> ...


Another new member to the Yorkshire meet... Surely our region officially attracts from the greatest distance :lol:

Look forward to meeting you Stan. Any snaps of your RS?


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Another new member to the Yorkshire meet... Surely our region officially attracts from the greatest distance :lol:
> 
> Look forward to meeting you Stan. Any snaps of your RS?


The pleasure is mine.

Some pix from this morning:


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't win! I'm getting my car next week and would have loved to join in the fun, however 21st me and the miss's are going away for a long weekend!

All being well will see you in April, enjoy this months outing.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Atom1 said:


> I can't win! I'm getting my car next week and would have loved to join in the fun, however 21st me and the miss's are going away for a long weekend!
> 
> All being well will see you in April, enjoy this months outing.


No worries. Hope to welcome you next month then :wink:


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > heiliger.stanislaus said:
> ...


All cars so long as they don't have a blue propellor badge on the front are allowed 

Some of the cars Mark used to bring when his first TT was stolen, were interesting... He even put a TTOC badge on one of them! :lol:

Will be great to meet you.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Not much danger of a blue propeller for what I'm paying. :lol:

I look forward to my visit with you fine people.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll get a table booked at the Rythre arms near Tadcaster for next Thursday.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I might not be able to make this one now [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It's looking like I need to be in London all day and probably won't be back in time.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Gentlemen, the table has been booked. See you next week.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Gentlemen, the table has been booked. See you next week.


Do we meet at the Rythre arms, or do we meet elsewhere and cruise to the Rythre arms?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gentlemen, the table has been booked. See you next week.
> ...


We are meeting at Xscape just off the M62... Postcode: WF10 4TA

Meet at 7.30pm at the back of the car park. We leave to the steak house at 8pm.

See you then.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Got it. See you then.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry guys, I not sure I am gonna make this one 

I have to go to a funeral now and don't think I will make it back in time :?

I will just have to wait until next month to show off my new V6 Miltek tune :wink:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Is it worth pushing this back a week if it's better for everyone?


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

TootRS said:


> Is it worth pushing this back a week if it's better for everyone?


I would be be back in California by then. 

But if it's better for everyone else ... :roll:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Fine with me, I will see you next month if not as im on holiday the week after... I will however, be heading for my steak as the table is booked. I'll just have to eat for 7 :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

No worries, just a thought. Happy to stick with the original date.


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

TondyTT said:


> Fine with me, I will see you next month if not as im on holiday the week after... I will however, be heading for my steak as the table is booked. I'll just have to eat for 7 :lol:


I will be there. So, I'll be looking for your Suzuka Grey TT RS in the car park at Xscape.


----------



## Atom1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey there all, unfortunately I missed the meet on the 21st hopefully all went well, good news is I have my car and loving it so will deffinetly try to get to the next one. However, I will be going to the Malton Big Breakfast Meet on the 31st if anyone is going? it's supposed to be a fantastic morning with some seriously stunning cars!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Atom1 said:


> Hey there all, unfortunately I missed the meet on the 21st hopefully all went well, good news is I have my car and loving it so will deffinetly try to get to the next one. However, I will be going to the Malton Big Breakfast Meet on the 31st if anyone is going? it's supposed to be a fantastic morning with some seriously stunning cars!


Glad to hear you are enjoying yr new TT

Hope to see you at the next meet - will pop a post up soon.

Malton is pretty good, I went there last year. I might pop up for a quick look on Sunday if I can fit things in :wink:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

How 'bout them pix. You know the ones. Hint: generous portions.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> How 'bout them pix. You know the ones. Hint: generous portions.


You mean this?










78oz rump! Only a Yorkshire meet could endure this feast!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Bloody hell :mrgreen:

Not much room for the veg then!


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

Large, even by Texan standards: http://www.bigtexan.com/free72.html


----------

